# So many things



## QKNatasha (3/7/17)

I got myself a SMOK GX350 Mod with a TFV8 Baby Beast tank.

6 different flavor juices all at 3mg.
I don't particularly like the fruit flavours, definitely more of a dessert girl.

I'm down from about 25 smokes a day to 10.

I'm coughing my lungs out, have from the start.
I have a lot of questions, forgive me.

1)What can I do to get the smokes even less?
2)What wattage should I vape at? At 60 watt I cough so bad my head starts hurting.
3) How big should the air vent at the bottom of the tank be open?
4) My tank leaks at the bottom every time I refill. I've checked that it's closed properly and that the coil is inserted right, but it still leaks.

I've read through a lot of the newbie posts but not many talks about the specific Mod I have.

I want to quit smoking completely but I just don't get the satisfaction atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (3/7/17)

Try going for 6mg juice while you transition to vaping. 

Put the wattage and airflow at settings that don't make you cough. Others will be able to provide more specific settings and explanations. 

Vaping delivers a softer, longer lasting nicotine hit (for me at least) so apart from the heavier juice, try starting with slightly longer vaping sessions to get that extra bit, and then you'll should naturally ease up as your body adjusts to the new situation. 

Most importantly be strong and enjoy your vaping - that's the biggest part of kicking the stinkies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan (3/7/17)

QKNatasha said:


> I got myself a SMOK GX350 Mod with a TFV8 Baby Beast tank.
> 
> 6 different flavor juices all at 3mg.
> I don't particularly like the fruit flavours, definitely more of a desert girl.
> ...


Hi 
When filling make sure the airflow control is closed. To produce less vapour you need to close off the airflow try 1/4 opened. 
The coils come with recommended wattage range but from your Qs I would suggest getting the vapour production that you used to. Also the tank you have is a direct lung hit and can only guess you are trying to mimic smoking which is a mouth to lung hit. You may need another atty that is a bit more restrictive. 
If you were smoking 25 a day try getting some juice with a higher nic content. That will help with the cravings as you will need fewer puffs. 
You are doing great ....15 less is great progress. Keep it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (3/7/17)

Cigarettes and vaping can't co exist it'll just make you cough harder and worse.

Vaping wakes up your cillia and smoking paralyses it, so you're coughing up tar a lot more than just allowing the cigarettes to coat your insides.


----------



## stevie g (3/7/17)

And all tanks leak or weep around the airholes after filling, maybe not always but don't listen to the Wizards that swear blue their tanks have never leaked.

The tank designers haven't figured it out yet so you need to get used to having tissues handy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QKNatasha (3/7/17)

stevie g said:


> Cigarettes and vaping can't co exist it'll just make you cough harder and worse.
> 
> Vaping wakes up your cillia and smoking paralyses it, so you're coughing up tar a lot more than just allowing the cigarettes to coat your insides.


That's what everyone keeps telling me too. I'm a creature of habit though and would need to honestly, substitute one habit for another one.

My logic says replace smoking at certain events like when I wake up or before bed or even after eating.

Just putting that logic to work is the hard part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/7/17)

QKNatasha said:


> I got myself a SMOK GX350 Mod with a TFV8 Baby Beast tank.
> 
> 6 different flavor juices all at 3mg.
> I don't particularly like the fruit flavours, definitely more of a dessert girl.
> ...



You will get there - hang in. I cut from 40-60 cigs a day down to 5-7 within a week. I opted for the same nicotine as my cigarettes - 6mg. It is similar to smoking - you don't want to run out / so make sure the batteries are charged or carry spares, and I always carry extra juice. I am now waiting for an extra mod to come from SA as well - 8 more days. 

The wattage setting is going to depend on you and your mod. I found that the higher my wattage, the "harsher" the vape is. I vape at 46

All of the best

RR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (3/7/17)

QKNatasha said:


> That's what everyone keeps telling me too. I'm a creature of habit though and would need to honestly, substitute one habit for another one.
> 
> My logic says replace smoking at certain events like when I wake up or before bed or even after eating.
> 
> Just putting that logic to work is the hard part.


To be honest with you, I smoked and vaped for a long time. Completely dropping smoking and replacing it with vaping didn't work for me in the beginning, so I did both for awhile. Cigarette use went down a LOT, and then one day I simply decided to stick with vaping and not smoke at all anymore. Granted, that's when I had a decent setup that I was happy with.

What helped a lot for me in the beginning was a MTL setup with a high-nic tobacco juice. It's a good thing to grab when you crave a cigarette. Will it completely satisfy that craving? Hell no. But it will make it bearable. After a while (couple of weeks) of not smoking at all, the cravings will be pretty much gone. You'll have a habit craving, that's all. In other words, after having a coffee or after dinner you'll want to reach for your cigarettes. Upon discovering that you don't have any and haven't had any for weeks, you'll feel a pang of regret and go "ahh f&*#, I want to smoke". That passes within a minute. Grab your nearest vape device and you'll be fine.

A few weeks after that, the habit craving will be gone too. It might make an appearance at odd times, but it'll be completely manageable.

What's certain, however, is that you have to get rid of the cigarettes. Juices taste crap while you're smoking. They taste absolutely nothing like what they should. Menthols and fruits are harsher, and you cough like a troll from even the most mellow vape. You'd be truly surprised how, within a week of not smoking, the cough reflex completely goes away. Tasting the proper juice flavours takes longer though. Usually within 3 months, but an initial improvement is usually noticeable within a week or two.

Once you do make the decision to vape exclusively and kick cigs, prepare for smoker's flu. You'll have a runny nose and a throat full of phlegm (oh delightful) for a week or two after quitting completely. That's the cilia waking up and clearing all that rubbish from your lungs and airways. Your sinuses will run, then clog. Then run again. Your body is going into a detox and is desperately trying to rid itself of all the accumulated tar and other horseshyte contained in cigarettes. Let it.

Just don't smoke again. Most ex-smokers can tell you that just one cigarette is enough to get you to fall off the wagon. That isn't always true.. because I can absolutely guarantee you that after only a week of not smoking, a cigarette will taste completely horrible. Having said that, the buzz that it gives you can tempt you to light another one...and another one... and there we go. Back to square 1.

Set a date for yourself - not to stop smoking, but to buy your last pack of cigarettes. Make that last pack last, stretch it out for as long as possible, but don't smoke once it's done. But before you do that, make sure you have a setup that will actually carry you through the initial quitting period. Quitting cigarettes without having that is a recipe for failure and you'll end up back on the cigarettes in no time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## QKNatasha (3/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> To be honest with you, I smoked and vaped for a long time. Completely dropping smoking and replacing it with vaping didn't work for me in the beginning, so I did both for awhile. Cigarette use went down a LOT, and then one day I simply decided to stick with vaping and not smoke at all anymore. Granted, that's when I had a decent setup that I was happy with.
> 
> What helped a lot for me in the beginning was a MTL setup with a high-nic tobacco juice. It's a good thing to grab when you crave a cigarette. Will it completely satisfy that craving? Hell no. But it will make it bearable. After a while (couple of weeks) of not smoking at all, the cravings will be pretty much gone. You'll have a habit craving, that's all. In other words, after having a coffee or after dinner you'll want to reach for your cigarettes. Upon discovering that you don't have any and haven't had any for weeks, you'll feel a pang of regret and go "ahh f&*#, I want to smoke". That passes within a minute. Grab your nearest vape device and you'll be fine.
> 
> ...


This response is kicks ass. Straight to the point, no sugar coating, straight cutting, scaring the living crap out of me, honesty! 

I'm a delightful grumpy grouch most of the time, can just imagine the fun my work people are going to have with that lovely smokers flu.



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/17)

Hi @QKNatasha

Firstly, welcome to the forum !

Congrats on the vaping and on cutting down on the stinkies. *You are doing something SO GREAT*
Cutting down as much as you have is a great achievement!

Dont worry if it takes a bit of time to cut out the cigs completely, everyone is different.
My advice on that front is to not focus too much right now on cutting out the smokes, but rather on the enjoyment of vaping. You are doing the right thing discovering what juices you like. There are loads of juices out there to try. And some fabulous ones.

Just try find a few that you absolutely love

Regarding the coughing, many smokers cough initially when they start vaping, but that subsides. Its a different experience altogether.

You could try a device with less power and less airflow as well as higher nicotine juices. That may help you to make the transition to vaping easier.

All the best and the main thing is to hang in there. Dont give up
I promise you that you will be able to find the right vaping setup and juices that will make smoking history.
Just takes a bit of time and experimentation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (3/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Set a date for yourself - not to stop smoking, but to buy your last pack of cigarettes. Make that last pack last, stretch it out for as long as possible, but don't smoke once it's done



Now that is probably the best advice ever. 

10000 likes 
10000000 agrees
10000000000000 winners!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/7/17)

Welcome to the Forum @QKNatasha.

Even though the gear is ample to carry you through whatever your needs in future may be, I personally would not consider any TFV8 'Cloud Beast' series as a suitable starter tank for most smokers. The amount of vapor it produces would be quite hectic to contend with, especially if you have never vaped before, or if you are not used to vaping.
Most of the 'older hands' on the forum started out on low-powered devices like the Twisp or Evod Ego style devices that far better emulated the mouth-to-lung method that most smokers are used to. Sure we complained and found them lacking after a month or two, but by then we were far more used to the vapor we were inhaling.
I'm not so sure that I could be convinced that vaping is better than smoking, or persist in trying if I almost cough up a half a lung for every drag I take.
I'd likely just give up and go back to smoking full-time, which is not what we would want you to do 

There are not many options these days for rock-solid mouth-to-lung tanks, and most of the so-called 'starter kits' can easily double as a fog machine for a fair sized school play. Is there any chance that you could try a tamer device or tank initially ?
Something like the Aspire Nautilus 2 or an all-in-one device like the Eleaf iCare or even a Smok Stick AIO. Perhaps one of your 'crazy friends' have a more suitable tank lying unused somewhere they can loan you for a week or two ?

I can just imagine that you must feel like drowning every time you take a puff at 60 Watts. Some people may love it from the start, but it's definitely not everyone's cup of tea.

Well done on trying to do the switch, and I hope the coughing passes quickly and that you will persist on this journey.

P.S. Don't let anyone bug you about the smoking or dual-use. Cutting down is a win already. Some can switch straight away, but I dragged my feet for about 3 or 4 months of dual use before I fully committed to vaping only.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (3/7/17)

QKNatasha said:


> This response is kicks ass. Straight to the point, no sugar coating, straight cutting, scaring the living crap out of me, honesty!
> 
> I'm a delightful grumpy grouch most of the time, can just imagine the fun my work people are going to have with that lovely smokers flu.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the moodiness - you don't really get that when switching from smoking to vaping. Smokers flu sucks, but won't cause you to be grumpy a.f. You'll be fine 

No where near what it was when I tried to quit cold turkey years ago. My staff begged me to start smoking again, they even put cigarettes on my desk to tempt me back to sanity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (4/7/17)

QKNatasha said:


> This response is kicks ass. Straight to the point, no sugar coating, straight cutting, scaring the living crap out of me, honesty!
> 
> I'm a delightful grumpy grouch most of the time, can just imagine the fun my work people are going to have with that lovely smokers flu.
> 
> ...


Hang in there,I smoked thirty a day for almost fifty yrs.and the craving for smokes just receded naturally and soon I couldn't even look at a butt.Your doing fine and it'll happen for you too.Follow the advice you've been given and soon you'll be smoke free! p.s.with due respect to Steve g.my OBS Engine tanks never leak!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (4/7/17)

What worked for me is switching over to a MTL set up with 18mg nicotine. It was on a twisp clearo type device, called a Janty 1 or something like that. This was 7 years ago. I used to vape alongside smoking but eventually the smoking just couldn't quite cut it anymore. That vape was so much more intense and satisfying that I had no cigarette urges. Also, being a creature of habit and going through withdrawals of so much more than cigarettes, I found the method that works best for me was direct substitution. For example, out of habit, I'd open my eyes in the morning and reach for a cigarette... So I moved my cigarettes to the other end of the room and put the vape where the cigarettes used to be. I'd jump in the car and light up... So i kept the cigarettes in the trunk of the car and carried the vape in my pocket instead. 

Eventually, it became a psychological habit to forget about cigarettes and I'd unknowingly developed a tendency to vape instead. Many many moons have gone by and the vaping game has really changed a lot since that Janty 1... But I will always have a solid MTL set up in rotation and I relly tend to prefer the nautilus mini for that purpose. Everything else is arbitrary and forever evolving.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (4/7/17)

My 2c from my experience:

When you start Vaping, buy your last carton of Smokes and see how long you can make them last (3weeks plus) . By the last box you should be used to vaping. The psychological habit is the hard part to kick. 

Vaping will suck in the beginning.

You will cough, like you did when you first started smoking. This will pass after a while as you get used to vapour instead of smoke.

The most important thing is to find a juice that you really like. You will never take a shying to your Vape if you're hating the flavour. Try going for strong clean flavours, anything menthol is a good bet. You'll not taste all the intricate flavours of most juices until your taste buds recover from years of abuse (can take up to 3 months) 



Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## B///Moodley (4/7/17)

Hi QKNatasha, the guys pretty much summed it up here so not much I can add but to help with the coughing issue watch this video.



When I bought my first vape, a Smok Stick V8 I coughed my lungs out pretty much the first couple of days because I was used to the restrictive hit from the twisp. Inhale techniques are different from Cigarettes to e-cigs to full on mods. You have to understand that with the vape there's a lot more vapour being produced and that will affect your throat quite a bit. 

The way I explain it to people who want to try is that they should inhale with their lungs not their mouth. Inhale as if you were to take a deep breath and the throat irritation will go away.

This video explains a bit more into detail and it's what helped me with getting rid of the cough so give it a try.

Happy vaping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## QKNatasha (4/7/17)

B///Moodley said:


> Hi QKNatasha, the guys pretty much summed it up here so not much I can add but to help with the coughing issue watch this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This video is the shit. Wish I saw this a week ago!

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B///Moodley (4/7/17)

There's plenty to learn from YouTube. It's what I spend most afternoons doing. Glad this helped you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (10/7/17)

Hi Natasha and welcome to the forum! 

Congratulations on making the change - I agree with earlier statements that you shouldn't worry too much about dual use for now - took me a good 6 months to fully transition and only managed to stop fully on a significant day (in my case the day my son was born). 

For a starter; I would definitely recommend a mouth to lung setup at low wattage - maybe around 30 watts with airflow quite restricted and definitely 6mg juice. If you are a dessert type of girl I would recommend something like Zoob; paulies coffee cake or Alpha. 

I must be honest and say I don't have experience with the baby beast but I don't feel a tank should be leaking when refilling if all is set up correctly. If you are getting massive leakage take it back to your vendor to have it checked out - sometimes little gremlins sneak in and maybe your problem is easily solvable by replacing an o-ring or something. 

Wishing you many happy vaping years and check in with the forum often for great tips on awesome new devices. And don't miss vapecon 2017!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

